
Show HN: I found an example of Instagram image classification, underneath photos - sifer
https://imgur.com/a/Ysfx5ag
======
helb
It's on Facebook, too. First noticed it a few months ago on a slow mobile
connection. [https://i.vgy.me/98RIOV.png](https://i.vgy.me/98RIOV.png)

------
cadeabrahams
It's in the alt text of all photos.

It won't be long before all the Instagram bots are commenting 'nice person!'
instead of just a thumbs up emoji.

------
bookshelf11
Came across this yesterday as well. Was on a slow internet connection and the
images failed to load. Pretty neat.

